# Theraband Gold



## desertjim (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi All, I haven't made a slingshot in a hundred years.............not since inner tubes were made of rubber .

I read that the gold Theraband was acceptable.

Question: Would one not have to "slice/cut" into the appropriate widths?

Or would you suggest something entirely different, I think I prefer the flat banks.......but it has been a long time,.

Many thanks,

Jim

In the Deserts of NM


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes. You would cut the thera gold. A common and effective method is to use a fabric rotary cutter and mat. Thera Gold is very good for slingshot applications.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

As tree fork said you would need to invest in a rotary cutter and possibly a cutting mat.

You would probably need pouches as well,

Rubber tubing is my preferred option, Theres more ways to attach them (gypsy tabs, ball and hole, Slit in fork, OTT like flatbands) and they last longer, but its harder to pull and you get lower speeds.

If you want more info on tubes let me know


----------



## desertjim (Jan 15, 2014)

iindividual said:


> As tree fork said you would need to invest in a rotary cutter and possibly a cutting mat.
> 
> You would probably need pouches as well,
> 
> ...


Thanks. Haven't ruled anything out. I saw some on AMAZON ready to install. Five sets for ten bucks. Reckon they are any good?

http://www.amazon.com/G-57-6-String-Rubber-Bands-Slingshot/dp/B00D0YN14K


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

desertjim said:


> iindividual said:
> 
> 
> > As tree fork said you would need to invest in a rotary cutter and possibly a cutting mat.
> ...


Hard to tell with amazon, They could be cheaply made. Unreliable and from hong kong (not to be offensive) Or they could be amazing and the best quality possible.

I prefer to make my own, If you just search on ebay or at your local shoe repair for "leather scraps" or "leather offcuts" and buy some chinese tubing. (chinese tubing is a lot thinner than other types, But you can still get high speeds)

You can get 10m for a few dollars at fineslingshot.com 

Infact, heres links:

http://www.fineslingshot.com/10m-2040-rubber-tube

You would use a hole puncher and the rotary cutter if you wanted to make your own pouches, There are templates online!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Latigo-Cowhide-Leather-Remnants-Scraps-5-x10-3mm-thick-246-/281243624904?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417b6d25c8


----------



## desertjim (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the links.

However the first one is a RIP-OFF for their shipping. (http://www.finesling...040-rubber-tube). I actually had the order filled out, but when I saw that shipping charge, I just stopped. If they had said the price was $8 and S&H was $8, I might have gone for it .

I'll take my chances on those 5 set-ups on Amazon for less money .

You never know about e-Bay. I've sold on it for years and years and have all but quit!


----------



## desertjim (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks again,

Like I said to another poster on another topic, you guy have gotten purty fancy in the last 50-60 years . All this fancy rubber and special tools. My goodness, how did we ever get by back then ?


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

a while back there was a post on getting theraband localy from a medical supply store or physical therapist clinic


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

desertjim said:


> Thanks for the links.
> 
> However the first one is a RIP-OFF for their shipping. (http://www.finesling...040-rubber-tube). I actually had the order filled out, but when I saw that shipping charge, I just stopped. If they had said the price was $8 and S&H was $8, I might have gone for it .
> 
> ...


With from them i bought 20m at a time, so shipping was a fair price for that much.

IT will keep me going anyway


----------



## desertjim (Jan 15, 2014)

Individual said:


> desertjim said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the links.
> ...


Yeah, that makes it lot less "per". I'm not yet real sure how much involved I will get. Heading home tomorrow, so in a week or so I should get something going.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

you could get sparco 107 or alliance sterling 107 rubber bands


----------



## SquirrelMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

You could chain office rubber bands together too.


----------

